# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  figures done so far

## edgarm

hallo. im an profesional zbrush user/digital sculptor.all of my work http://www.artstation.com/artist/edgarmarocsek7
ffffffffffffffffffff.jpggargoile.jpgwsasd.jpguntitled.60 (2)s.jpguntitled.84.jpg

----------


## edgarm

untitled.85.jpguntitled.117.jpguntitled.120.jpguntitled.89.jpguntitled.65.jpg
all digital renders iwe done

----------


## Roxy

Those are beautiful.

----------

